# 1966 lemans with 295 tires, any ideas ???



## uae2k (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello,

I'am beginner in measuring tires. I have a 1966 pontiac lemans with 15" rear rims but I don't remember the width, I think they are 8". I've just tried mastercraft tires 295/50/15". There's enough space from the back of tires but the problem is in the front side. They rub exactly in the bottom of fenders chrome. I have some photos for the tires. I can take more photos if you want. Any ideas to get these tires fitting well ?


The first picture with the previous tires, I think they were 225s





































Best Regards from UAE.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Looks like you need a wheel with 2-3 more inches of backspacing,


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

-more offset on your rims if you have 2 more inches to the inside.
-cut or roll your inner fender lip
-pump up yoru air shocks 80's style
-put 255's on and lower it to where it should be
when you jack up the suspension it changes the whole geometry, what little traction you get from a 2 inch wider tire is negated by the harsh ride, terrible cornering and excessive wear on parts from the pounding they will take, just my $.02.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, you need wheels with more backspacing. Hit Google using search terms like "how to measure wheels", "wheel backspacing", etc. to find out how all the measurements work. Then get yourself one of these:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/php-01201
That'll help you figure out exactly what you need.

If you're running disc brakes, don't forget to allow for caliper clearance.

Bear


----------



## uae2k (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for your help

I will post new photos once I apply these solutions.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, too much dish on the outside of the wheel. A 295 will fit with the right offset, but that would entail new wheels. A 255-60 may work with those wheels.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 295/50/15'S on the back and had to trim the inside of the inner fenderwell to get them to fit without rubbing. I trimmed right about to the mountinng screws for the chromed trim to get them to fit without rubbing.


----------

